
Ask HN: Inventors on the same level as Nikola Tesla or above him? - 8sigma
I personally feel that Nikola Tesla is a rare breed among inventors and I am inclined to believe there are only few who were on his level or above him in inventiveness.Till now I haven&#x27;t come across anyone who has impressed me like Tesla.
       I would like to ask the knowledgeable folks here at HN as to who are those other unknown inventors who were at the level above or equal to Nikola Tesla.Please share as much information about them.It will be quite helpful to me and lot others on this forum.
  Thanks in advance.
======
petra
There was a Russian inventor, called Genrich Altshuller, Who also worked as a
patent examiner. And he invented a method called TRIZ , which is a systematic
method of inventing things, based on highly abstract patterns evident in many
inventions - a way you can teach every decent engineer to become highly
inventive.

It is a highly effective method(mostly for the physical world , less for IT
afaik) , used in many large inventive organizations very successfully and
behind many inventions.

So in my eyes he is one of the most productive inventors in the world.

Also he was sent to the soviet Gulag , a labor camp deep in frozen sybiria ,
but still remained hopeful and in good spirit , and in the Gulag he and others
create a group that taught each other various fields , like architecture,
literature ,science, etc - as a way to keep their humanity and not be broken.

